# Recently purchased my first pistol ... what revolver to buy in the future?



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

I purchased my first (and second) handguns within the last month. I have enjoyed going to the range and already hooked on this sport / hobby. 

I purchased a Glock 17 Gen 4 and right after purchased a Beretta U22 Neos (to minimize ammo purchase cost). I have enjoyed both guns and very happy with my purchases so far. 

Also appreciate the input that was provided through this forum. 

I would like to purchase a revolver (not very soon, but hopefully within the next year). Probably in a .357 or .38. 

Trying to get an idea of what brand / models are out so I can spend some time researching and keeping an eye out for sales. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'm not much into revolvers, but I think Ruger makes some of the best .357's on the market. They are built like tanks and reasonably priced. Check out the GP100 line. BTW, there are .22 conversion kits for your Glock. You get to shoot cheap and get trigger time with the Glock. I have a couple of .22 kits for my Sigs. Something to think about.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

In revolvers there are 3 big names.

S&W - Colt - Ruger.

Here my S&W Model 66-4 in .357










It has proven to be a unbelievably good gun.

My Ruger Vaquero










But I do not shoot my revolvers much any more.

There are so many good auto's available

And the prices on high quality "used" guns are quite affordable.

Looks like you're started yourself a nice collection.

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W, Ruger.........JJ


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

Double action I would say S&W, Single Action would be Ruger


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Papa.If you're going with a 357,look at the Smith 686 new or a good used one.They are a larger frame than the normal K frames and take a diet of 357s better.In the barrels up to 6" I like the ballance with the full underlug too.I've shot dome Ruger DAs and they are a good,strong piece,but I would only buy one based on money being tight.Colys are nice,but they are going to cost you and not handle the 357s like the 686 or Rugers-Pythons are out of sight in price,but the Cadillac of 357s.

Ruger builds THE SA revolver.These are strong enough to handle hot 357s the others won't,and most reloading manuals give Blackhawk only loads.Kieth Bowen and John Linebaugh use the Blackhawk for a base of the 45LC,475 and 500Linebaugh.They are converted to 5 shots and rebarreled for the 475 and 500,and if you can handle recoil these are bad.In the 45LC conversion,you get load data that you can basically dip the case in the powder and brush off level and seat the bullet.You develop the load and back off when you can't handle the recoil any more.You can push the 45 to 44 mag and above if you are up for it.I know you waNT A 357,but this goes to show how overbuilt the Blackhawks are.The DA Redhawk and Super Redhawks are similar,you can really beat on these before they need rebuilt and tightened up.

For a cheapy,investigate Taurus.I don't know their current quality but I had an older snub 357 that was every bit as good as a Smith with a much smoother trigger.I believe their qualit has dropped off again since I had that one but others here can verify that.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Taurus Quality in recent years is hit and miss, mostly missing......JJ


----------



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ... I'll have to look into these revolvers a bit more. 

I like the look of the S&W Model 66-4 and it appears to have great ergonomics.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

For a Range/HD wheel gun, I'd go with a larger frame S&W, Colt or Ruger. If its also going to serve as a CCW, I'd lean toward a Ruger LCR 357 - sweet trigger and Hogue grips help absorb the punishing mag recoil.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends on what you want to do with it...like anything else of course.

Carry it? Then a smaller frame, maybe even a poly, or something in SS (rather than blue) short barrel/snubbie would be what you want.
Shoot it...how? In competition (idpa, PPC, etc) then look to those sports to see what's a good choice (based on winning weapons and popularity)
Just have it for fun? then anything goes.

I shoot PPC with my XDm5.25 9mm and the most popular revolver, bar none, is the SW 686 6". I fount it heavy and huge so I went auto, for better or worse. Part of the reason they shoot them is if you shoot 145g wadcutters with 2.7 gr bullseye they kick less than a 22LR and are very accurate too, plus cheap to shoot (about $100/1000 rounds).

They have a snubbie class and I got a 686 2.5" last week for $575 used. LOVE IT! Pretty and great to shoot too!

The 686 is stainless steel, the 586 is blue. The 586 has been made off and on and I think is back in production. The 686 is 6 shot, there is a plus model that is 7 shot, and all have adjustable sights and are drilled/tapped for scopes/red dot, etc. Lots of accessories out there, speedloaders, trigger kits, grips, etc.

An older gun from SW is the model 66, also a 38/357 but of a smaller 'frame' (k I think, the 686 is L frame). If your gonna carry it and not shoot a ton of hot loads this is a consideration (local gun store has 2 used ones on the shelf)

From what I understand the older colt revolvers are fantastic - and priced accordingly.
I'd love to have a few Dan Wesson revolvers (in 22 and 357. they came with 2.5, 4, 6, and 8" barrels and 2 grips!) Dan Wesson Revolvers
Ruger makes quality guns but what they make leaves me cold for some reason.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

Quote: Ruger makes quality guns but what they make leaves me cold for some reason. 

I've got the hots for a GP100, it happens that I also own a GP100.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

papahawk said:


> Double action I would say S&W, Single Action would be Ruger


100% correct


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

kms888 said:


> Thanks for the replies ... I'll have to look into these revolvers a bit more.
> 
> I like the look of the S&W Model 66-4 and it appears to have great ergonomics.


S&W 686 - i didn't think the 66-4 was still in production


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't own a revolver cause I cannot decide 357mag or 44mag OR single action or double action
both can shoot the 38special or the 44 special
guns and ammo 2-3 years ago had an article on THE BEST OVERALL handgun caliber and it was the 44mag!
the muzzle energy range for the 44 is fantastic - mild to wild
I would like a S&W 629 but it is a bit large for my hand - so I'd probably go to Ruger for the 44 and also a lot less expensive
I know the sales of 38/357 revolvers are way at the top in sales but they just don't do much to excite me - ive owned a colt 357 trooper and a ruger SA 357 - sold both - the caliber just doesn't do it for me.
a nice thing about revolvers is it is easy to collect the brass for reloading.
if you are going to use it for home defense - be careful of over penetration - stick with the 9mm


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

What is your use? I see no use for a modern single action revolver...none. You can shoot a DA revolver SA or DA. DA is better in many instances and requried for some competition sports.

44 has advantages, sure - but it's gonna be a heaiver, larger gun and the ammo, even mild, will cost more than 38/357 due to larger bullets. 50% more i'd guess (based on 9mm vs 45acp)

38 target loads won't peirce a steel drum (55 gallon type). Guy at the range was gonna use his 38 (148 WC, 2.7gr bulleye, 720ish FPS) to put drain holes in the bottom of the burning barrel...the dented it and rolled around inside. No fear of over penetration!

I shot a small frame 38/357 snubby carry gun way back in the 80s - with hot loads it sucked to shoot - painful, gun wanted to jump out of my hand (small grips on it). My 686 snubby with hogue grips is a dream to shoot. WAY more fun than my 9mm as just as accurate (in DA, in competition!). I didn't think I'd enjoy it more than my 9mm, but I do.


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

I personally have a Taurus Model 66 .357 Magnum. It shoots .357 Magnum and .38 and .38 Special.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A S&W model 66 or 686 would be a good choice. Barrel length is subject to type of use the handgun will see. 4" or 6" is most popular. 

Myself, I like stainless S&W's. Much more durable. I have approx. 15 various S&W revolvers in various calibers and configurations. IMHO, S&W is the best revolver for the money.

With a .357, you'll also have the choice of shooting .38 special.


----------



## TrueTexan (Sep 3, 2012)

Ii second that about the 686 my second most accurate gun right behind my Ruger MK III


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

It depends on what you want it for, fun shooting and maybe HD/CCW a SA/DA S&W(a 4 inch barreled m. 66 has been a companion of mine for many, many years now), for a load it hot hunting gun a Ruger fits very well (built like a tank), for pure paper punching, can busting, cowboy fun Uberti make a very nice product.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I plan to get a S&W 686 sometime in the next year or so.


----------

